# Pearl Izumi Attack Bib Shorts



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Howdy,

I've been thinking about going the bib short route after many seasons in shorts. I am hesitant about dropping big bucks on a pair of bib shorts, in case I end up not liking them, but am willing to take the plunge if I can get a decent pair for $100 or less. I have two pair of PI Elite shorts and one pair of Louis Garneau. I love the PI Elite shorts but the chamois may be a tad much. For me, the LG's just don't work. So . . . . can anyone speak to the quality of the PI Attack bib shorts in comparison to the PI Elite lineup? I am more concerned about the durability of the fabric for the Attack bib shorts and how it compares to the fabric of the Elite lineup. Also, does the chamois provide enough cushion on long rides?

Thanks for the help.

Rob


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

i'm in precisely the same boat... bump


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Santini CX bibs best bang for the buck. About 100 bucks shipped if you can find them. Italian sizing thugh. I wear a US large but XL italian.


----------



## skiierx (Feb 20, 2008)

I upgraded to bibs a few years ago and love them. I was using the PI attacks you mention. My first pair of bibs were purchased during a close-out sale (1 model year old) from my LBS, they were the PI elite ultra-sensor shorts (which I still have) and the pad is much nicer then the attacks (IMO). Since switching over to bibs I have never looked back and only upgraded, now wearing the PI PRO bibs (those are at the top of my price-range).

Make the transition, you will be very happy. Check the close-out racks at your lbs and look online to find some discounted bibs (or call the PI outlet stores and see if they have some on the rack).

Plus a very nice benefit of owning PI is that they guarantee their products from defects, one pair of my bibs had a seem pulling out and I went to the store and walked out with a newer model year of the same short...no questions asked.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Attack I think is the lowest bib model PI makes. Try the Ultrasensor and then the Microsensor and see what you think. Generally as you go up in models the fit and chamois are better and the material breathes better.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

skiierx said:


> I upgraded to bibs a few years ago and love them. I was using the PI attacks you mention. My first pair of bibs were purchased during a close-out sale (1 model year old) from my LBS, they were the PI elite ultra-sensor shorts (which I still have) and the pad is much nicer then the attacks (IMO). Since switching over to bibs I have never looked back and only upgraded, now wearing the PI PRO bibs (those are at the top of my price-range).
> 
> Make the transition, you will be very happy. Check the close-out racks at your lbs and look online to find some discounted bibs (or call the PI outlet stores and see if they have some on the rack).
> 
> Plus a very nice benefit of owning PI is that they guarantee their products from defects, one pair of my bibs had a seem pulling out and I went to the store and walked out with a newer model year of the same short...no questions asked.


I would love to be able to pop for a pair of PI P.R.O. bibs but money is TIGHT right now (unemployed) so that's why I have been considering the Attack bibs. Here's the thing, I'd go with the Elites but I need an XXL right now and PI stopped making Elite bibs in that size. The PI bibs above and below that level come in the size I need but I can't justify spending $150 on a pair of bibs until/unless I find a job.

So . . . . how bad/different was the chamois between the Attack bibs and the Elite bibs?


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Mootsie said:


> Attack I think is the lowest bib model PI makes. Try the Ultrasensor and then the Microsensor and see what you think. Generally as you go up in models the fit and chamois are better and the material breathes better.


The PI Quest bibs are one level below the Attacks. Like I wrote above, I'd go with the bibs you suggested but PI doesn't make them in my size anymore. The higher priced and lower priced bibs made by PI do come in my size.


----------



## golfernut78 (Mar 19, 2009)

i have a pair of the elite shorts and the attack bibs. i prefer the bibs - granted, i have a beer belly so bibs stay up versus shorts that roll down on me. out side of that, they both feel the same to me. the only difference i know is the color of the chamois. i also have a pair of the qwest bibs and can't tell a difference with them either.

for what it is worth, i just bought a pair of the performance ultra II bibs, and really like them so far.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Check out the Sugoi RS bibshorts. I have 2 pairs of the shorts, and they're very nice.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Which LGs do you have? Love my neo power (whatever they were called last year) ones (except for the white seams. Ick) 

Chamois is the critical part for me.


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a pair of the Attack bibs, and find the chamois to be too thick. This causes a little bit of discomfort for longer rides. 

My favorite "budget" bibs are the Giordana Corsa, for what it is worth.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I just bought a pair of attack on Saturday but I haven't had a chance to ride with them yet. The chamois seems almost identical to the nike discovery shorts I have (and love)


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

I would rather buy performance elites than any of the PI bibs, the chamois are too thick and don't provide any front coverage.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

DesnaePhoto said:


> Which LGs do you have? Love my neo power (whatever they were called last year) ones (except for the white seams. Ick)
> 
> Chamois is the critical part for me.


To tell you the truth, I don't know. My LG's are about five years old and were the first shorts I ever bought. They never fit well but I thought that was just a "thing" with lycra shorts. So, I wore them that way. Then I bought a pair of PI Elites and the lightbulb came on - oh yeah, this is how cycling shorts are supposed to feel.

I'm sure LG makes a great bib/short but the ones I have just don't work for me. And, I agree that the chamois is VERY important but quality construction is also important.


----------



## skiierx (Feb 20, 2008)

rosborn said:


> I would love to be able to pop for a pair of PI P.R.O. bibs but money is TIGHT right now (unemployed) so that's why I have been considering the Attack bibs. Here's the thing, I'd go with the Elites but I need an XXL right now and PI stopped making Elite bibs in that size. The PI bibs above and below that level come in the size I need but I can't justify spending $150 on a pair of bibs until/unless I find a job.
> 
> So . . . . how bad/different was the chamois between the Attack bibs and the Elite bibs?


Check out ebay, from time to time you will see some good deals come through on new bibs. Also World Cylcing Productions has good discount codes that they send out on their weekly emails. Also call the PI outlet closest to you to see if they have some XX's on their rack, they have a flat shipping fee. Like some others posters said take a peek at the Performance stuff, I hear it is nice. Another bib I heard good things about (priced higher but sales price would put it in your price range) is the Desoto 400 mile bibs.


----------



## dgasper (Sep 1, 2007)

*I have both*

and I don't find the Attack Bibs to be a compromise at all. I got the Elites at a going-out-of-business sale. Attack bibs are very nice.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

HOPEFULLY I will be able to give a REAL report tomorrow..the sky is clearing and we have a sweet sunset going on.................this will be my first set of bibs....always been a shorts guy........and I ain't made out of money like some.....


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

dgasper said:


> and I don't find the Attack Bibs to be a compromise at all. I got the Elites at a going-out-of-business sale. Attack bibs are very nice.


How would you compare the quality between the two - the construction and the chamois? I realize the chamois of the Attack is a lesser grade than that of the Elite but to what degree? Is it equivalent to stepping off a cliff or a curb? Sheesh, I hate to be so concerned about this but $100 ir $100 and when you're unemployed, like I am, that's a lot of money.

Thank you for your response.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Trisports has a 20% off coupon for the next day or two. Can really add up quick. Even applies to backorders.


----------



## dgasper (Sep 1, 2007)

*If I were you,*

I would buy the Attack Bib. I have inspected the chamois and I really don't see a difference (though I take them at their word that there is a difference). The construction of the Attack Bib is different (seams and the like) but they are just as comfortable as the Elites.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

dgasper said:


> I would buy the Attack Bib. I have inspected the chamois and I really don't see a difference (though I take them at their word that there is a difference). The construction of the Attack Bib is different (seams and the like) but they are just as comfortable as the Elites.


Thanks. I really do appreciate your advice and comparisons. I'm feeling a lot more comfortable in considering the Attack Bib.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I test rode the attacks for the first time today...50 miles...no problems...I would (will) buy another pair


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Touch0Gray said:


> I test rode the attacks for the first time today...50 miles...no problems...I would (will) buy another pair


Touch0Gray,

Thank you for your response. I'm a big guy and I hope my results mirror yours. I'm confident that they will because, while I do like the PI Elite shorts that I have, I think the chamois on the Attacks will feel less bulky than the chamois on the Elite shorts. To tell you the truth, the chamois on the Elite shorts is just a bit too bulky. So, I'm looking forward to the Attack bibs and will follow up with an assessment of my experience.

Thanks again!

Rob


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

*The Attack bibs arrived . . . .*

and I must say that I am impressed with the chamois. It will be just fine for my tushy. However, I am concerned about the density of the Nylon/Spandex/Lycra material . . . . it is rather thin. Thank goodness my jersey extends to the top of the chamois. Wouldn't want any butt cleavage showing.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

ASSOS ASSOS ASSOS

VERY EXPENSIVE BUT YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT

Midwest Playa

If I will even consider a Pearl Izumi I might try the Octane can anyone give me their input on these bibs if they own a pair??

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=208210

Thanks


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Midwest Playa said:


> ASSOS ASSOS ASSOS
> 
> VERY EXPENSIVE BUT YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT
> 
> ...


You must've missed the part in the thread where I wrote that I am currently unemployed. No doubt ASSOS are nice bibs but that's like telling the homeless man that rather than living in the cardboard box he ought to be living in that one million dollar mansion in the country.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

rosborn said:


> You must've missed the part in the thread where I wrote that I am currently unemployed. No doubt ASSOS are nice bibs but that's like telling the homeless man that rather than living in the cardboard box he ought to be living in that one million dollar mansion in the country.


hey he said...YOU WON'T REGRET IT......screw the bills. screw the need to eat and stay warm...kids can live on less.....

YOU NEED NEW BIBS.......damn the torpedoes....full speed ahead!


----------

